# Citing rape culture, German prof's refuses to give internship to Indian student



## gemini90 (Mar 9, 2015)

This piece of news deserves a thread of its own.

See this is how our fellow indian males will suffer due to crass stereotyping I mentioned in the Nirbhaya thread. 

*Viral now: Quora query on German prof's refusal to give internship to Indian student*

Read more at: Viral now: Quora query on German prof's refusal to give internship to Indian student : India, News - India Today



> In what appears to be a direct international fallout of the numerous rapes being reported from India, a student who had applied to a German university for admission has reportedly been turned down by a professor of the Leipzig University citing the rape culture in India.
> 
> *media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2015March/letter1_story-650_030915113914.jpg
> 
> ...



*There is a very famous dictum "An arrow once released and word once uttered can NEVER be taken back"*

So no matter what judgement is pronounced, what apology is issued (Not that it will happen) the film CANNOT be withdrawn, or the negative stereotyping of Indians can never be erased from the minds of those who have seen it. The loads of commentary and articles that have followed can never be withdrawn. The wiki entry will never be taken down but a line might get added at the end.

Standard operating procedure in a media psyops. Why do you think BBC advanced the date of telecast for this latest video? The fear was if the Indians obtained some kind of stay in the UK. So they preempted that possibility and immediately pushed out the video for download. No matter what we do the original balance of opinion worldwide will never be restored.
.................................................................................
*One Comment :* I'm Intrigued by this story as it has massive legal ramifications. Should the events and communications referred to be valid, it means that there have been manifest breaches of the European Convention On Human Rights (Article 14 ) "The enjoyment of the rights and freedoms set forth in this Convention shall be secured without discrimination on any ground such as sex, race, color, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, association with a national minority, property, birth or other status.".It reference to multiple German Female Professors and European Groups Joining in such Discrimination is of great interest, as it shown that Feminism (and those who espouse it) are not Pro-equality, but actively seek to discriminate not just on grounds of being male but also promote institutionalized Racism.
.................................................................................


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 9, 2015)

this is really bad,a racism case should be slapped on the prof
stereotyping like that is not acceptable especially in a professional field like education
the same way,we should have been assuming the prof to be a modern day Nazi,two could have played at that game

its good that atleast the German Ambassador was accepting and kind to put down those racist remarks!!salute to such people who stand up for injustice!


----------



## gemini90 (Mar 9, 2015)

Apart from that Britain should also be taught a lesson. There PM's have twice visited India regarding trade matters. PM Modi is scheduled to go there this year. Cancel it or at the very least delay it infinitely. If possible, show concern about the pedophilia issue in Britain at multinational institutions. 

They are not going to understand our concerns any other way. They have a very bad habit of interfering in our domestic matters.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 9, 2015)

If britain and other european contries including america would stop indian students from taking education there then there tourism industry is going to hurt bad.

Also, indian students are supposed to be the brightest in the world. And the have a prominent position in every scientific organization etc. These indian scientist are what makes there NASA, European space agency etc tick. They are going to hurt there own cause.

Indian are not there because they need them. Most of the times its the other way round. And the german ambassador knows that.

Also, now things have changed indians increasingly want to work and study in there own country as there are not many opportunity as highly paid as in india.

All in all. If the european contries would discriminate against indians. They would be the ones to lose and not the other way round.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

how on Earth can he do that. I mean he is referring that every person in India is a rapist.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 10, 2015)

not accept male students???..
but women can also rape men...


----------



## gemini90 (Mar 10, 2015)

[MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] he is a she and she has shown her racial and sexist tendencies previous year too.

Has German professor denied opportunity to Indian students on more than one occasion citing India?s ?rape culture??


----------



## Gollum (Mar 10, 2015)

wow this is just sad.

Let me too generalize. They are Nazis. Once a Nazi always a Nazi!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 10, 2015)

Gollum said:


> wow this is just sad.
> 
> Let me too generalize. They are Nazis. Once a Nazi always a Nazi!!



Nazism is an ideology of master race not stereotyping one gender against the other. Nazi once considered Aryan race as a true master race and that is us buddy.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Nazism is an ideology of master race not stereotyping one gender against the other. Nazi once considered Aryan race as a true master race and that is us buddy.



Thanks for the fact check ! Glorious Aryan Master race.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

Hope she gets suspended indefinitely without payment for that retarded generalisation.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Nazism is an ideology of master race not stereotyping one gender against the other. Nazi once considered Aryan race as a true master race and that is us buddy.



umm actually Nazis wanted to believe they were Aryans
the only Aryan descendents in India are the Saraswat Brahmins(namely the Goud Saraswat Brahmin Community)
there are only around 10 lakh descendents left all over India
most Indians belong to races such as Dravidians(South India) etc 
Indians are not descendants of Aryans, says new study : North, News - India Today
*www.google.co.in/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=cin_VOX2JujV8geqh4DYAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=saraswat+brahmin+aryan


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] he is a she and she has shown her racial and sexist tendencies previous year too.
> 
> Has German professor denied opportunity to Indian students on more than one occasion citing India?s ?rape culture??



So she it is.


----------



## Flash (Mar 12, 2015)

BBC News - Second student allegedly rejected because of India's 'rape problem'


----------

